# Maple Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

ere is a maple vase I turned also that wanted to crack as I was turning. When the lathe was stopped I could hear it pop. I filled the cracks with sanding dust and 5 minute epoxy. Still came out pretty nice. It is 6" tall by 5 1/2" across. Has two coats of Antique oil on it. One more coat then will let cure for a week and buff.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another nice save, Bernie.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Do cracks show much after you fill them that way?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

jjciesla said:


> Do cracks show much after you fill them that way?


Yes they will show. On the second picture you can see it up on the left below the neck. Sometimes I just accent them with brass, coffee grounds or a red or dark wood dust.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a gorgeous shape Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I really like this one. Will post a pic's when buffed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good information on how to treat the cracks, thanks Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike said:


> Good information on how to treat the cracks, thanks Bernie.


Mike I use a lot of things to fill cracks and accent them. I use instant coffee, brass filings, sanding dust, etc. A lot of times I will use a dark wood sanding dust such as redheart or walnut to accent them.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Bernie,
Great shape, and style Mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete.


----------

